# kiwi saver



## walshdon

What happens with your kiwi saver if you leave the country and what other things need to be done if going back home for good.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi
Contact your scheme provider - this from the one I was (am) with, ASB



> *Permanent emigration*
> 
> If you permanently emigrate you can apply to withdraw all of your KiwiSaver savings except the member tax credits. You can apply one year after your permanent emigration. In the future there may be an option to apply immediately if the funds are to be transferred to an approved foreign superannuation scheme (as yet the Government has not approved any of these).
> 
> The Government has introduced legislation to allow the trans-Tasman portability of retirement savings. When these arrangements come into effect, you will not be able to withdraw your KiwiSaver savings if you permanently emigrate to Australia. However, you will be able to transfer your KiwiSaver savings to an Australian complying superannuation scheme.
> 
> The requirements of proof of permanent emigration to Australia will be the same as permanent emigration to other countries.


----------



## escapedtonz

walshdon said:


> What happens with your kiwi saver if you leave the country and what other things need to be done if going back home for good.


I'm sure it just gets frozen. 
You can't access the money until normal retirement age so it will just sit there until you are at the age to be allowed to withdraw it.

What do you mean by other things ?
I would assume whatever you needed to do before you emigrated to NZ you will have to do in the opposite direction.


----------



## Song_Si

*Kiwisaver Withdrawal*

more, this from the gov't site


> *Moving overseas permanently*
> After you've been overseas for one year you can withdraw your funds from KiwiSaver, if you have moved overseas permanently.
> 
> How to apply for a permanent emigration withdrawal
> Contact your KiwiSaver provider.
> 
> If you're applying for this type of withdrawal you must include:
> 
> 
> a statutory declaration stating you have permanently emigrated from New Zealand, and evidence that you have:
> departed from New Zealand (for example, your passport records), and
> lived at an overseas address at some time during the year after your departure from New Zealand.
> *What happens if you return to New Zealand?*
> If you return to New Zealand you can rejoin KiwiSaver if you're eligible, but you won't get another $1,000 kick-start.
> 
> You may be able to withdraw the current value of:
> your contributions; your employer's contributions; the $1,000 kick-start.
> 
> You can't withdraw:
> any member tax credits.​
> more


----------

